# organizing your formulas



## danno (Mar 12, 2001)

I took me about 2 years to finally get all my recipes and formulas typed . each recipe I broke down to a relatively small one and increased it 2 to 4 times depending on what it was noteing each increase in graduation. So there are up to 4 different batch amounts for each recipe. then after I finished all this I started thinking I should have done all of them in % this seemes like it would be easier system. Its just that each time something is made there would have to be formula calculation made. Seems like this might cut down on waste. What do you guys think? and how Do you organize you formulas. Are there any computer programs out there to help with this matter. thanks 
Danno


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I use a program called AccuChef, which is extremely easy to scale up or down with.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Danno, 
I do something similar as you. I'm going to switch over to grams soon. It just seems so much easier. I am fighting against it at the same time b/c I still have my $350 scale in the kitchen which will be wasting away on the bench.

-Vedika


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Danno, my recipe form is based that way. I have the base recipe, then x2, x4 and then %. Yes, it is a hassle inputting the data and doing the math yourself, but so far it has worked for me. I like the % column so I can easily compare recipes when I'm trying out something new(it's total greek to my assistant but I think it's very helpful) and change proportions around if I want something less sweet, etc.. Ideally, I would like a recipe program that would automatically scale it up for me, so I may check out what momoreg just mentioned. In my experience, I don't like doing last minute calculations on % because I find I don't do the math that carefully, unless it's a very simple recipe dealing with less ingredients.


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

i use Sweetware- has anyone else used it? i know i havent taken advantage of all its features, but i use it primarily for costing out recipes and nutritionals- the key is all in the input of data- but all my formulas are right there when i need it- whether by pound, batch or however i need it


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Danno and Angrychef, sounds to me like you are both 99% there.

If you input everthing into an Excel spreadsheet, you only have to input your ingredients once, and with the right folmulas in place, it will do the rest automatically. Have a cell called "#portions", and it will do the math for you.

If you aren't familiar with Excel, pay a teenager to spend an hour with you. It's really worth it.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

I go very lowtech. I keep them written by hand in a notebook, which as it wears out I take what I use the most and transfer it to a new one. Too much computer work takes the fun out of using the computer. If I put it on the computer, I usually upload it to a web server so I can access it at work.


----------

